
Inspiration for a modern generation – a free eBook - throwaway309
https://itunes.apple.com/lt/book/inspiration-for-modern-generation/id996042032?mt=11
======
throwaway309
As it's the New Year and people are setting new goals and resolutions we
thought we'd highlight our free eBook that could give you that shot of
inspiration that you need.

The book features ~25 interviews of inspiring people who have changed the way
people live their lives.

Adventurers, journalists, professors, parents, Olympians and many others have
shared their incredibly inspiring, and often moving stories of their lives.
These interviews detail what these people have achieved, how they've achieved
it and the difficulties they've had to overcome in doing so. Through the words
of these people this book hopes to inspire people to achieve great things in
their life.

It's free to download. Hope you enjoy! Thanks!

